# Skinning a Squirrel



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

How do all of you guy's prefer to skin your squirrels, ive heard numerous ways on how to do it.


----------



## Bassin' Buckeye (May 22, 2009)

See Link below

"Since you can't catch and release, clean 'em quick "


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

The video in the post BassinBuckeye is talking about is slick. I use the same method unless the bullet has shattered the spine (tends to pull apart then). Sometimes also make a cut across the back and put a finger under the skin on either side of the cut and PULL.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I dont see a link below..


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=129704

here is a link to a previous post on this subject. It will show you the video they are talking about, and another video someone else posted. Looks pretty neat but have never tried it that way.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I tried the video in the previous post. It worked great on 2 of the 3 squirrels. The other one, I ended up pulling the tail off. Guess I need some more practice!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

That happens on occasion. At that point it is no different than a normal skinning job. But if the trick works.... SOOOOO much easier.


----------



## Bassin' Buckeye (May 22, 2009)

Yeah, sometimes it's an older tougher one that the tail pops off on, but I would say about 90% is cutting the tail properly, and if you notice he steps on that knot on the base at the tail, helps with leverage so it doesn't slip and the little 45 degree nicks he does also helps.

I'm sure you'll have it down in no time since you got a couple to work well.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I have found Fox squirrels harder to use that method on than greys. Seems the hide on a fox squirrel wants to stay on a fox squirrel.


----------



## Bassin' Buckeye (May 22, 2009)

Fox squirrels are a little tougher and I need to pull harder, but it has always worked just as well for me with them.

Just for fun, I got four on Saturday, 3 greys, one fox and thought I would see how long it took to clean them this way. To have them skinned, gutted and in a bag, took 12 minutes for all four. I have been doing it this way for 35 years, so I do have a little practice though.

I actually was even eating them by the third quarter of the Buckeye game..........I was feeling sick at the end of the fourth quarter although I don't think it had anything to do with what I was eating!


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

i found the trick to getting the tails off without breaking them is to kinda use your fingers and push down slowly, evenually it just slips off.


----------

